# CO Alarm Detector Act



## "L" (Dec 14, 2006)

We all know what carbon monoxide can do. It is an odorless, tasteless, and invisible gas that is fatally poisonous. Symptoms consist of a mimic of flu or other illnesses. A person will experience headeche, nausea, vomiting, and dizziness. Worse symptoms include a throbbing headache, drowsiness, confusion and heart irregularities. Worst case scenario is when a person experiences convulsions, unconsciousness, and brain damage. Severe carbon monoxide poisonings will also possibly lead to death. At very high concentrations, carbon monoxide can kill in minutes.

Carbon monoxide poisoning has become a very urgent matter in many countries. Which is why the Carbon Monoxide Alarm Detector Act is being implemented. The enforcement of the law is selective.

It wouldnt do any harm to anybody to have carbon monoxide detectors installed in their homes. They will even benefit from it. Carbon monoxide cannot be seen nor smelled. Detectors are crucial if one wants to have a healthy home for his or her family.

People can buy carbon monoxide detectors for about $20 to $50. Its not such a bad investment, especially since the your life and the life of your loved ones are on the line.

The law will be implemented on the first day of the next year, January 1, 2007.

 

I'll post next time if there are any changes to this new development in home security.


----------



## Rustedbird (Jan 25, 2007)

I have two. Soon to have more....one in each bedroom. I was looking for a wired model but can't find any. I also have fire extinguishers, one up and one down, and smoke detectors on their own circuit, complete with long life back batteries in each. Then there's the first aid cabinet. 

No gas appliances in the place and the fireplace was decommisioned by yours truly.


----------



## "L" (Jan 29, 2007)

Being prepared is definitely worth it. Better safe than sorry, right? Thumbs up to you!


----------

